# First time engine bay clean



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Hi all , iv been a bit of a weekend warrior on my paint,glass, alloys etc.I was always wary of cleaning my engine bay due to the fear of causing expensive repair jobs .
Today decided to play it safe using Surfex HD with a small detailing brush but mainly using ONR with an old microfibre then spraying on Armorall all gloss protectant . Iv had the car 4 years so there was plenty of grime think I managed to get 80-90 % of it off. Forgot before pics but took a few on my phone...


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks good.

Nice motorcraft antifreeze there :lol:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks good mate.


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good job mate:thumb:


----------

